
Nomad Projects - find fellow digital nomads for your next side project - NomadProjects
https://nomadprojects.io
======
NomadProjects
Hey guys,

Wanted to inform you about a new platform i'm launching.

Nomad Projects is a platform for digital nomads who want to start a side
project.

Connect with other nomads so ideas don’t stay ideas, but grow into a side
project with mixed expertise. Search for nomads that complement your skillset
or find side projects you would like to collaborate on.

Start a side project together to acquire new skills, boost your portfolio and
build something awesome.

